# Need Opinions on Post Op Hospital Visit



## anthemfamily (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a patient who was in for abd hyst.  She is s/p narc addiction.  Very disruptive and violent.  My docs were seen her daily x6 with chart notes relating to pain management, no wound inf noted.  My office manager wants me to bill outside of global for these.  I feel they are inclusive.  One note (out of 7) is in regards to reviewing her case with psych. Anyone run into this before?  Insurance coverage is through Medicaid.

Thanks,
Traci, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unfortunately global*

Unfortunately, I think you'll have to forego charging these visits. They'll be bundled as global. (I know ... it's not like Medicaid pays us much to begin with.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## amjordan (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to agree with Tessa.  In order to bill the visit, you have to prove that the visits are for a condition that is not related to or a complication of the surgery.  Since pain control is part of the post-operative period your stuck.


----------



## adamss (Aug 20, 2010)

Angela

Is this true also if the dr's speciality is Pain Managment and the other dr performing it is say a, general surgeon.  I have a problem with medicaid on this more than any other.  Does then medicaid even though these are two seperate specialities still consider this global and part of the patients surgery.  thanks


----------

